# DIY: Black water extract



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey guys just wanted to share this quick method of making black water extract. For this I used alder cones, you can use as many as you want.
Here' a quick read on alder cones for those who are interested in using the same method:Alder cones - How alder cones affect pH and color in aquarium water

Here's the tank with just a tiny bit and a shot after the extract was added.









And after









You can pick green ones and dry them out yourself or pick dried up ones that have fallen off the tree (these are commonly found caught inbetween the branches)










Now you use the dry darker cones, not the green ones(they have this waxy thing and the extrat wont be as dark color).Here are some ready to go cones I had put in a bowl.








Just pour some hot water into the bowl with the cones, and you will end up with something like this. You can leave the cones to soak for as long as you'd like, depending on how dark you want the extract to be.









Here's the extract after I left the cones to soak for 20 minutes. You can keep making more extract out of the cones if you'd like, for this batch I made about 2-3 gallons worth.









Now these cones can reduce the ph with just the extract or if you want them to keep lowering ph/darkening the water you can leave them in the tank.
Here is what I did.
I pretty much just made a pouch and used it to hold all of the cones then hid it in the back of the tank where it's out of sight and wont make a mess when I clean up uneaten food.









Oh I also forgot, shrimps love these cones, they also produce an antifungal agent that help protect fish eggs.


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

Great post ..I wanted to lower my ph by way of a being more natural than using chemicals..I'll give it a try.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

dssv said:


> Great post ..I wanted to lower my ph by way of a being more natural than using chemicals..I'll give it a try.


Make sure no pesticide was used on the tree before picking.


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Where to find those alder corns in vancouver? like parks? or?


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Shiyuu said:


> Where to find those alder corns in vancouver? like parks? or?


Yup, parks or anywhere really. Alder trees are common around the lower mainland. I get mine from Deer Lake park in south burnaby, you can also buy them online.


----------

